# French Deer?



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

Ted Nugent was being interviewed by a British
journalist. The journalist asked,

"What do you think the last thought is in the head of
a deer before you shoot it?

Is it, `Are you my friend? ` Or is it `Are you the one
who killed my brother?'"

Nugent replied, "They aren't capable of that kind of
thinking. All they care about is, 'What am I going to
eat next, who am I going to screw next, and can I run
fast enough to get away.

They are very much like the French in that way."

:lol:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

*AMEN* :beer: :rollin:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

you can never beet a nugent responce :rollin:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

drdeerhunter, couldn't be put in a better way :beer: :rollin:


----------

